# MAC in Manchester



## JoeyEmma (Feb 21, 2008)

I want to book in for a makeover, but I'm spoilt for choice. There are 4 counters- Selfridges in town and the Trafford Centre, Kendals and Harvey Nicks.

I'm not sure where has the best makeup artists. Part of me thinks to go to the counter in Selfridges in town as it has huge glass fronts, meaning I get to see  what the makeup is like in proper daylight, instead of being talked into buying makeup that it turns out I don't like when I see it in proper daylight.


----------



## shorty (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JoeyEmma* 

 
_I want to book in for a makeover, but I'm spoilt for choice. There are 4 counters- Selfridges in town and the Trafford Centre, Kendals and Harvey Nicks.

I'm not sure where has the best makeup artists. Part of me thinks to go to the counter in Selfridges in town as it has huge glass fronts, meaning I get to see  what the makeup is like in proper daylight, instead of being talked into buying makeup that it turns out I don't like when I see it in proper daylight._

 
I havent been with MAC for long, but I say come see us at Selfridges!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the glass windows are fab for lighting, and we have fantastic artists! (of course!) ... Try and come on a weekday morning and you will get a lot of time spent with you, the counter is nice and big so you dont feel all crammed in if it gets busier either...!


----------



## JoeyEmma (Feb 21, 2008)

Just come back from having my makeup done. The cutest old guy Richard came in to the shop to look for one of the MA's- is that you? He had bought a card with a sample of perfume sprayed on it for her but she wasn't working.

A girl called Jenny did my makeup- I loved it and spent £57.50 (inc the £25 deposit) and could have spent another £30 more.


----------



## shorty (Feb 21, 2008)

ah thats fab I am pleased, Jen is great! What did you get done and what did you buy?

No Im not sure about the guy!


----------



## JoeyEmma (Feb 21, 2008)

Eyes
One of the paint pots as a base
Grain as a wash
*Neutral pink on the lid*
Cordoruy (sp?) in the crease
Cork as a liner (maybe cord and cork the other way round- the darker one as a liner)

Cheeks
*CCB in Hush
Shimmertone in peachy- something*

Lips
*VG VI lipgloss and lipstick
*
I've put the things that I bought in bold!


----------



## sparkler (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shorty* 

 
_I havent been with MAC for long, but I say come see us at Selfridges!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the glass windows are fab for lighting, and we have fantastic artists! (of course!) ... Try and come on a weekday morning and you will get a lot of time spent with you, the counter is nice and big so you dont feel all crammed in if it gets busier either...!_

 
i was wondering what MAC you were at! i went to manchester at christmas time and i loved the look of the selfridges mac, only saw it from the outside though...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm going up again on sunday (from cardiff) so perhaps i'll get to see inside this time!

oh, and i asked you a question in another thread somewhere but i don't think you saw it... i was just wondering what sort of training or experience you had before applying to MAC??? thanks..


----------



## shorty (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparkler* 

 
_i was wondering what MAC you were at! i went to manchester at christmas time and i loved the look of the selfridges mac, only saw it from the outside though...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm going up again on sunday (from cardiff) so perhaps i'll get to see inside this time!

oh, and i asked you a question in another thread somewhere but i don't think you saw it... i was just wondering what sort of training or experience you had before applying to MAC??? thanks.._

 
Hello! I'll be there on Sunday so give me a shout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well its a long one!!

 I did theatrical and media make up at college after school when I was 16, HATED it because it was mostly hairdressing, so then went and got a degree in television production... during that time I was still practising my make up skills on the side, just kinda wondering what to do (college made me think I had to be a hairdresser too which put me off so much)... then i was lucky enough to get some work experience on some film sets in canada and decided I NEEDED to get back into my make up... I went to a private school in Manchester and did fashion and editorial make up, straight from there I networked with photographers like mad, practised weekly on my friends, assisted on shoots and got some freelance work going, I was employed by a makeover studio (cheesy but fantastic for getting your speed up), was an account manager for benefit for a few months (HATED it!!) and then here I am basically... 

Im so happy now I cant imagine ever leaving MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eee god sorry that was long as hell!!


----------



## foxynats (Feb 23, 2008)

Oooh the Selfridges in Manc in my fave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How do you book a makeover though? Do a lot of people do it?


----------



## shorty (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxynats* 

 
_Oooh the Selfridges in Manc in my fave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How do you book a makeover though? Do a lot of people do it?_

 
Just ring up and book in or pop in, pay your £25 when you book... we are constantly busy, saturdays get fully booked a week or more in advance, getting one on a weekday is much easier if possible...


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 5, 2008)

defo the selfridges in manc city centre, we rock!


----------



## sharon7 (Mar 6, 2008)

I personally would go to Kendals/HoF. I found the Selfridges in Exchange Square to be snobbish whereas the Kendal girls are really nice.


----------



## mimanchi (Apr 17, 2008)

I know, Iprefer Kendal girls too


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimanchi* 

 
_I know, Iprefer Kendal girls too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
each to their own, selfridges in town is defo my fave even before i worked there i liked that counter the most

btw there isnt a mac in harvey nicks in town


----------



## macmistress (Apr 23, 2008)

there is one lady who gave me her card. i loved the way she did her eyes. her whole face..I cant remember her name. She was at the selfridges counter in manch..:


----------



## macmistress (Apr 27, 2008)

Now I remember her name is Janice. Anyone familiar with the name or no her? I still cant get over her green eyes! well the eyeshadow


----------



## Tjej (May 4, 2008)

The Selfridges one is the mutt's nuts. I went in a few weeks ago asking for ideas about what to do for a masquerade ball. The lady did some absolutely haaaaaaaamazing eyes. They all seem really friendly. I have issues with getting my eyes done by other people, but they're always patient. I know it can be a pain in the arse when someone says "oh can you show me how to do this with my eyes" and then just wriggles for half an hour... but still. A woman has to learn! There was one women at the Sheffield counter who did my makeover and was a right bitch and quite rude about my jumpyness. I was sad.


----------

